# For Sale.. Pelican Elite 35 qt Tan Cooler 155.00 Cash



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Lightly Used

The 155.00 is to all but one P&S subscribers. I rarely post any coolers on here, I buy and sell coolers to support my fishin habit. It is a slightly reduced price here.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sold close the thread


----------

